# Fallston, MD - Strawberry M 6 mos Sweet



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

The Humane Society of Harford County, Maryland Pet Listing

THAT"S NO MIX!

AVAILABLE 7/2/2011 Hi! My name is Strawberry! I am a German Shepherd mix. I was found as a stray in the area. I am very sweet and loving. I am looking for my fur-ever home









*Animal ID*13445781 *Species*Dog *Breed*German Shepherd/Mix *Age*6 months *Sex*Male *Size*Medium *Color*Black/Tan *Declawed*No *Housetrained*Unknown *Site*Humane Society of Harford County *Location*Upstairs Kennels *Intake Date*6/27/2011 *Adoption Price*$250.00


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

How on earth could someone let this baby go wandering around the neighborhood....should find a home quickly though, he is so darn cute....
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing gone


----------

